# New 2nd gen Chevy Mylink is here!



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice but at least '13 Cruz's will get the nav app and Siri capability upgrade soon.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

From what I saw, I still don't understand why the automakers can't make their infotainment systems as responsive as smartphones. It all seems super slow still. WTH?


----------



## misterchief (Nov 12, 2011)

I also don't see why they can't make the firmware or the software upgradeable. It's not like the iphone or something where you're trying to convince people to repurchase cars every year. They are long term investments. It would be nice if car manufacturers took care of their owners and actually made their systems upgradeable to add new features every now and then, like every other **** electronics device on the planet. It's ridiculous that you can't download a file, throw it on a usb stick and upgrade the software to add to new features or menu layouts/bug fixes on every car with a non base model stereo/nav system.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would even be willing to take my car in to the dealership to get upgrades to the computer control and entertainment systems. GM makes parts for a minumum of 10 years so why not include the software in this.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully for the cruze too... Chevy Adds TuneIn App To MyLink Infotainment System | GM Authority


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

According to our EPA, or is that your EPA, in 1996 with OBD II, only a grease monkey can upload new firmware because it has to meet emission standards. My 2004 Cavalier required two more upgrades, namely because they never got it right the first and second times. Not even sure with the third upgrade.

In regards to meeting emission standards, dealer never ran an emission test after each upgrade, took about ten minutes, done, take your car and try it.

Somehow this extended to all vehicular systems, including the radio. I don't like to think about things like this, gives me the impression we are led by idiots and hypocrites.

Now I am thinking about buying a single seat regular pickup trunk so my new grandson can ride in the same seat as me, and we can talk. If the vehicle has a rear seat, by law, has to be put back there. Just past a law in our state two years ago, he needed a rear facing seat. Kid is growing fast so his legs were jammed against the rear seat back. Talking about making that 2 or 3 years old, will have to cut holes in the rear seat back or his knees will be jammed in his face. Plus the kids will be brain dead staring at the back of the seat. But maybe that is what our lawmakers want.

My kids with more than two kids have to buy three seat vehicles getting very poor fuel economy. In regards to rear facing seats, only good for a head-n collision, what about far more common side and rear collisions? But is the law and can be fined severely if you don't follow it.

Had to spend six years of my life fighting for the freedom of a country I never even heard about, what about our own freedom? Sure is being taken away step by step. Not the same country I grew up in. And this goes along with upgrading firmware


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hopefully for the cruze too... Chevy Adds TuneIn App To MyLink Infotainment System | GM Authority


According to the article not available for the MyLink for the Cruze yet. Doesn't make since to me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> According to the article not available for the MyLink for the Cruze yet. Doesn't make since to me.



My guess is that it'll likely be available for the 2014 and beyond cruzen. Maybe! lol


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw this yesterday, Chevy's new MyLink won CES award for having the best in-car infotainment system.

Next-gen Chevy MyLink employs smartphone flexibility | CES 2013: Car Tech - CNET Blogs

CES 2013: All Eyes Are On Chevrolet's MyLink With Siri Eyes Free Integration -- AppAdvice

Well, at least they got one thing right in car-tech, at least for newer cars... oh well.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Nice but at least '13 Cruz's will get the nav app and Siri capability upgrade soon.


giant, do you have any news on this? The Spark and Sonic have got BringGo. Is this a downloadable MyLink update?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2014 Chevrolet Impala MyLink Includes Valet Mode | Digital Trends

This is so simple, yet so awesome! Maybe Chevy will offer this in the upcoming 2014 and/or 2015 Cruzes that have the Mylink Infotainment center. ****, with new innovative stuff always popping up in the next car these days, how can anybody ever be or stay content with what they have in their car? lol. Its almost to the point now that within a couple years, cars are considered old and dated in the tech department because so much new tech stuff is put into these cars each and every year. 

Not that I'm complaining about companies furthering tech innovation in our cars but I thought I'd just throw that above thought in there, lol!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 2014 Cruze will have MyLink 2 ?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good question. I would like to know too. I would also like to know if the current mylink in the 2013 cruzen will be able to be upgraded or have new apps added to it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Good question. I would like to know too. I would also like to know if the current mylink in the 2013 cruzen will be able to be ungraded or have new apps added to it.


Maybe when we go to the meet in Lordstown next month we might be able to get some of these questions answer since they are ending production on the 13 Cruze at the end of the month. Maybe we can find out some changes for the 2014 Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The steering wheel LPO code is changing for the 2014 Cruze not sure what difference that would make.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Probably nothing, lol!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody here know if any updates or upgrades to the current 2013 and soon 2014 Chevy Cruze Mylink infotainment systems are in the works at all?! 

The Sirius XM Travel Link options are nice (movies, weather, gas) but they are not technically "apps". So the only true apps that the Cruze Mylink system has/offers are Pandora and Stitcher which after fours years is just pitiful! The Cruze's Mylink infotainment system should be getting more love from Chevy/GM in the form of updates to its overall functionality as well as additions to its available Mylink based apps. 

I would love to see some sort of nav&traffic app for the 1LT Cruze owners, as well as a ESPN Scoreboard App, iheart radio App, Accuradio App, WeatherChannel App, Yelp App, Calender App, Google Search App, Redbox App, and some sort of app that allows you to lock your whole Mylink infotainment system, like the Valet Mode feature in the new Impalas' and Cadillacs' infotainment systems, etc.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Not sure but the Diesel is out and its a 14 with My link, I don't think there were any changes.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> Not sure but the Diesel is out and its a 14 with My link, I don't think there were any changes.


That's unfortunate.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rescueswimmer said:


> Not sure but the Diesel is out and its a 14 with My link, I don't think there were any changes.


Exactly! There should be some upgrades and updates on the horizon for the Cruze's Mylink but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case. I guess Cruze lovers won't see any Mylink upgrades/updates until the 2015 Cruze which will likely get the 2.0 Next-Gen Mylink like the current 2014 Impalas. SMH!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Exactly! There should be some upgrades and updates on the horizon for the Cruze's Mylink but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case. I guess Cruze lovers won't see any Mylink upgrades/updates until the 2015 Cruze which will likely get the 2.0 Next-Gen Mylink like the current 2014 Impalas. SMH!


Hopefully the 2015 Cruze will have MyLink 2Gen.

It will be a long year to wait to find out though.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

As much as I like the infotainment systems in cars. What about longevity? Picture 10 or 15 years and 200k miles down the road. How much trouble is that system going to cause? Think about your smart phone, yeah it works great for the first year, but after the first year it's a toss up on how long it's going to last.

OTOH, the new Impala looks.... awkward.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the new Impala looks like a home run. Its price is a little high IMO though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Hopefully the 2015 Cruze will have MyLink 2Gen.
> 
> It will be a long year to wait to find out though.


The only problem with that is, I don't see myself actually liking the look of the 2015 Cruze if it winds up looking anything like the majority of these renderings that have been floating around the internet lately! The 2015 could get the Mylink 2Gen and all the other tech/safety gadgets, but if it doesn't look attractive on the outside I won't be buying it!! 

Chevy needs to make some more Apps available for the current 2013/14 Cruze Mylink system ASAP! Who at Chevy is in charge of these decisions because I might just write them a email and give them a piece of my mind. Chevy should hire me, I know what the people want, lol!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The only problem with that is, I don't see myself actually liking the look of the 2015 Cruze if it winds up looking anything like the majority of these renderings that have been floating around the internet lately! The 2015 could get the Mylink 2Gen and all the other tech/safety gadgets, but if it doesn't look attractive on the outside I won't be buying it!!
> 
> Chevy needs to make some more Apps available for the current 2013/14 Cruze Mylink system ASAP! Who at Chevy is in charge of these decisions because I might just write them a email and give them a piece of my mind. Chevy should hire me, I know what the people want, lol!!


From what I found out so far the 2014 Verano updates doesn't include any improvement to the interlink system.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

There are some nice new features for the 2014 Buick Verano. 

Forward collision alert, lane departure, etc. 

Enhanced safety package that's on the Cruze is standard across all trim levels on the Verano.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> From what I found out so far the 2014 Verano updates doesn't include any improvement to the interlink system.


Yeah, that's not too hard to believe!


----------

